# Wild Pig Backstrap



## smoking works (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok gang, a buddy of mine brought me a backstrap from a wild pig that he killed. He wants me to smoke it. Any suggestions as to what temperature,  time on the pit and rub to use?? I'm open to suggestions.

Looking forward to all of your ideas.

Smoking Works


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 21, 2015)

That will be hard to smoke. Hog backstrap has ZERO fat in it (at least the ones here in Florida do). You could smoke it at 200 for an hour or so then wrap it in foil with some apple juice, butter, etc and finish cooking it to 160.

On another note, I know store bought pork has to be frozen for 30 days to kill off bacteria. You need to make sure it has been held in the freezer first and then still cooked to 160 as smoking at low temps is not as effective at killing bacteria. Here is a CDC article about Trichinellosis.

http://www.cdc.gov/parasites/trichinellosis/hunters.html


----------



## chef willie (Apr 21, 2015)

I'd use the search bar looking for a pork tenderloin recipe I liked....I'm assuming backstrap is much like a tenderloin (not pork loin). Here's a sampling for you. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=pork+tenderloin

My main concern in your case would be the possibility of parasites in the meat that could be transferred to you if not properly taken care of. Now I know many eat wild critters as a matter of course with no ill effects. However, I've reconsidered eating a lot of things the way things are going now. Many freeze the meat for 30-60 days for safety sake......HTH, Willie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=wild+boar+parasites


----------



## smoking works (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow BMadfox, great info. I had no clue. Thanks. 

Tommy


----------



## smoking works (Apr 21, 2015)

Willie: Thanks so much for the reply. I will certainly check out your suggested links.

Tommy


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 21, 2015)

Smoking Works said:


> Wow BMadfox, great info. I had no clue. Thanks.
> 
> Tommy


I didn't know until I joined here. I always just ate wild game rare because that's how you do it. I still eat plenty of rare game but it depends on the species and I always let my meat ride in the freezer for a month or two prior to cooking/processing.


----------

